# Long, short height tanks - ADA 90-F or 120-F



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

GREEN LEAF RIMLESS AQUARIUM 91-B
ADA 60-F
ADA 45-F

I've seen a lot of cool things done with short tanks... especially iwagumi.


----------



## bioyuki (Dec 13, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> GREEN LEAF RIMLESS AQUARIUM 91-B
> ADA 60-F
> ADA 45-F
> 
> I've seen a lot of cool things done with short tanks... especially iwagumi.


Sorry, I should have clarified my post to specify large scale tanks of this style. I've seen lots of 45-F and 60-F tanks, but nothing on the larger end of the spectrum (90-F, 120F).

And yes, this will be for iwagumi tank. I'm thinking rocks with a HC carpet, some shrimp, and a single schooling type of fish.


----------



## Jimmyblues (Dec 16, 2010)

*ADA 60-F And 120-F Discontinued*



bioyuki said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about buying my first tank and have been drawn to the long, short height tanks such as the ADA 90-F or 120-F (120/90cm X 30 cm X 20cm) as you can create large scale tanks with a low gallon count. However, when I do Google searches as well as searches here, I can't seem to find any information, example tanks, or anyone who sells these tanks.
> 
> Does anyone here have this style tank? If not, any reasons for the low popularity of these tanks?


 


I know this is an old thread, however, since many fishkeepers (including this one) read old posts that contain interesting topics such as this one, I thought that I'd comment on the above post regarding the larger ADA low profile aquariums.

I recently emailed ADA representative Frank Wazeter (sp) who told me that the ADA 90-F is no longer being manufactured. A trip to their Japanese Website also showed that the ADA 120-F is no longer being made either.

These are beautiful aquariums that to my knowledge were never offered for sale in the United States. I did, however, check on the prices of these aquariums in Europe and they sell for the equivalent of about $500 U.S. for the ADA 90-F and a $800 U.S. for the ADA 120-F. 

These are very nice aquariums, however, these tanks are about 15 and 18 gallons respectively, and the prices for them are extremely high. For example, Glasscages.com will build a custom tank to the specifications of the ADA 120-F for $170 with regular glass and about $310 for the same tank with starfire glass.

I am sure that the ADA tanks are great, however, is a 120-F worth two and a half times the Glasscages.com tank?

Not for this fishkeeper it isn't. Even though I really like the 120-F.

If Mr. Aqua could build a low profile aquarium similar in dimensions to the ADA 120-F for about $150, I have a feeling that the company would sell quite a few of them. Especially since ADA is no longer making the 90-F or 120-F . 

There aren't too many aquarium manufacturers who are offering off the shelf tanks of low profile dimensions such as the aforementioned ADA tanks, or ADA's smaller offerings (the ADA -45F abd 60-F), as well as the Mr. Aqua 12 long (one of the neatest looking nano aquariums on the market IMHO), so this particular niche in the rimless aquarium market really needs more offerings that are affordable - especially in this economy.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Not very well known there is also a 75-F (75×30×20) $250 USD

If you visit ADA Jp. (Nicer site than international imo) they have the yen price, which is usually close to the US price. 
90- F (90×30×20) $300 USD, 120-F no price anymore, guessing $400-$500 though. 

European prices are usually much higher than the US for ADA stuff. 

Do!Aqua Waterfall tanks are now a good alternative, they are really neat. 120cm size $500, 90cm size $380, 60 (45) cm size $275. that is the yen, usd will be a little more most likely.

too bad we can't get ADA products as low as Japan, those prices are great, a 120-P is only $600.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Found this post on google and had to comment.

I went to my LFS today, and low and behold, they had this in their store awaiting customer pick up. Beautiful tank indeed. But of course, its now up to the owner to produce a fitting aquascape for this beauty. I hope its a forum member that will post a build journal. I didn't bother asking about the price.


----------

